# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  May 2019 get together of Forum members

## NancySC

:Question: Hi from NancySC, a novice at this idea...would love to have a get together of forum members somewhere between the 11th of May & 29th, but no idea how to coordinate.  Don't know who will be on island during this time period...old Beatles song, HELP !  I have seen a few posters say on forum that they'll be down in May, give a shout with ideas please or from the experienced members !  and where to meet too. Thanks !

----------


## shihadehs

We are there the 12th to the 26th....
Select is our favorite hang out...we are the couple from Malvern....
I will have my Eagles hat...love to say hi to you and anyone else!!

----------


## PeterLynn

We'll be there from the 18th until the 1st. Glass of rosé or two at Le Select is an easy one.

----------


## andynap

Nancy- pick a date maybe 5 or 7 days after you get there so you can arrange the meeting at the place of your choice. Le Select, Santa Fe and BazBar seem to be popular for this. Or ask someone who is there already to arrange with the site. Usually the meetings are before dinner like 5:00 or 5:30.

----------


## NancySC

> Nancy- pick a date maybe 5 or 7 days after you get there so you can arrange the meeting at the place of your choice. Le Select, Santa Fe and BazBar seem to be popular for this. Or ask someone who is there already to arrange with the site. Usually the meetings are before dinner like 5:00 or 5:30.



  Thanks Andy for the help on this !  Hoping more Forum readers will chime in !

----------


## cec1

I’ll be there ‘til the 15th, Nancy . . . looking forward to seeing you & Doug!

----------


## NancySC

> I’ll be there ‘til the 15th, Nancy . . . looking forward to seeing you & Doug!



  You too Dennis !

----------


## JD7907

We'll be there May 10-18, count us in!

----------


## dadto6

Be there to the 4th

----------


## Dwnislnd

We are here(grateful) till May 22. Count us in! Sounds like fun.

----------


## stbartshopper

You are all very lucky to soon be there. Please post photos of your gathering!

----------


## NancySC

> We are here(grateful) till May 22. Count us in! Sounds like fun.



When do you arrive from lovely Southport ?  trying to decide on a date to do get together ! NancySC in Bluffton...others 12-26, 18 to 6/1, 10 to 30, 10 to 18, someone till 15th...so you see I need your arrival to see what works for many !  thanks !

----------


## Dwnislnd

We are here! Staying in Pt. Milou, so anytime is good for us, We depart May 22, looking forward to seeing y’all

----------


## NancySC

> We are here! Staying in Pt. Milou, so anytime is good for us, We depart May 22, looking forward to seeing y’all



  Great to know, you got my PM response, your names ?  Will let you know date & time & place, hoping for more to chime in !

----------


## elgreaux

Hi Nancy,
we'll be here and if possible will certainly stop by.. will you post details?
Ellen

----------


## NancySC

> Hi Nancy,
> we'll be here and if possible will certainly stop by.. will you post details?
> Ellen



  Ellen hi, yes...some who've responded are on island to 15th or a few days after & others there mid month till end of month like we are so I have no date or place yet, thinking twice since sort of evenly split !  Thoughts since you're there until ?  Thanks...probably Select easiest !

----------


## elgreaux

> Ellen hi, yes...some who've responded are on island to 15th or a few days after & others there mid month till end of month like we are so I have no date or place yet, thinking twice since sort of evenly split !  Thoughts since you're there until ?  Thanks...probably Select easiest !



I leave on May 23... and Le Select is easy but not the same as a location with only Forum members... such as Baz Bar or Santa Fe at 6pm... but up to you...

----------


## shihadehs

We arrive Sunday....and will be situated at Select with big smiles on our faces for lunch Monday happy to finally be there...
love to say hi to anyone who is there...look for the Eagles hat....

----------


## andynap

> We arrive Sunday..look for the Eagles hat....



Is that  band still around?  :Big Laugh:

----------


## amyb

One just like Ellen’s?

----------


## NancySC

> I leave on May 23... and Le Select is easy but not the same as a location with only Forum members... such as Baz Bar or Santa Fe at 6pm... but up to you...



  Have called David but not there yet today so sent email to see what date, time best for him that fits with most of responses & how ppl pay.  We arr 5/10 staying nearby. Looking forward to meeting you Ellen.

----------


## NancySC

> We arrive Sunday....and will be situated at Select with big smiles on our faces for lunch Monday happy to finally be there...
> love to say hi to anyone who is there...look for the Eagles hat....



  Maybe find you there !  Heading to dinner out tonite, found Effel sandals I don't remember buying !  Safe travels !  Windstar hat pink.  :cool:

----------


## stbartshopper

We love Laurent Effel for both men and women!

----------


## cec1

Effel pants for men, I’m sorry to say, are not made for the American male “of a certain age.”  I learned yesterday.  Sizes, of course, are in French measurements.  Even, however, when I found pants that fit my expanding waist (“so many restaurants, so little time!”), the legs might have fit my legs as a 12 year old.  Are all French men forever skinny?

----------

